# D'Link Router/PS3 Networking Problem



## sal- (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I currently have a D'Link DIR-615 (v3.01) wireless router which is supposed to connect my playstation 3 to the internet. I have noticed that whenever I enable WPA/WPA2 security on my router the playstation 3 always fails to connect because 'the attempt to obtain an ip address timed out'. 

However I never get this problem when my wireless network is unsecured. My playstation 3 is currently assigned a reserved DHCP.

I was wondering if anyone could help me out as to why this is happening?


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey sal and welcome to TSF.

PS3 fails to obtain IP, if the WPA(2) security key is wrong. If you haven't changed the password, it should be in your router's manual or bottom of the router(a stick).


----------



## sal- (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, and yes i am definitely sure i am entering my password correctly. I believe the problem has something to do with the router and/or PS3, and probably not due to human error on my part.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

According to dlinks site your router supports the N protocol.

Your ps3 does not support the N protocol.

see if there is an option to set it to b/g and then give it a try, maybe it switches to this when you turn off security.


----------



## s_khan (Aug 17, 2007)

By default Dlink DIR-615 supports n/b/g devices as you mentioned there isn't any problem while connecting unsecured wireless network. Make sure that PS3 supports WPA/WPA2 security type. If it doesn't try changing security type from your router compatible with PS3


----------

